# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  حصريا :- The Developing Human

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الإخوة الأفاضل

أقدم لكم اليوم كتاب رائع جدا 

للمادة التى  يخشاها الجميع و يعانى من صعوبة فهمها و هو كتاب رائع و مصور







The Developing Human: Clinically  Oriented Embryology With STUDENT CONSULT Online Access (Developing  Human: Clinically Oriented Embryology)

By *Keith L. Moore, T.  V. N. Persaud*






*Publisher:*    Saunders*Number Of Pages:*   536*Publication  Date:*   2007-09-05*ISBN-10 / ASIN:*   1416037063*ISBN-13  / EAN:*   9781416037064*Binding:*   Paperback




*Product De******ion:* 

 This popular text  makes it surprisingly easy to gain an in-depth understanding of human  embryology. Engaging and richly illustrated, it examines all aspects of  human development, emphasizing both basic concepts and relevant clinical  problems. The book presents a week-by-week and stage-by-stage view of  how fetal organs and systems develop, why and when birth defects occur,  and what roles the  important  important placenta and fetal membranes play in  development. The comprehensively updated 8th edition comes with access  to the complete contents online via Student Consult, plus 18 phenomenal  embryology animations, additional review questions and answers, and  more.






Editor Keith L. Moore, BA, MSc,  PhD, FIAC, FRSM is the recipient of the first (2007) "Henry  Gray/Elsevier Distinguished Educator Award"-the American Association of  Anatomists' highest award for excellence in human anatomy education at  the medical/dental, graduate, and undergraduate level of teaching-a  testament to his masterful teaching abilities, which help make this book  such an effective tool for learning the complex subject of human  embryology.Comprehensive, richly illustrated, and  clinically oriented coverage equips you with a detailed grasp of human  embryology.More than 1,800 crisp illustrations and  up-to-date clinical photos bring the material to life.Review  questions and answers at the end of each chapter test your knowledge  and help you prepare for exams.





Sweeping  updates reflect all of the latest advances, including IVF, cloning, and 

 in human development.Purchase of  this Student Consult title includes access to the full contents online  at www.studentconsult.com-as  well as 18 remarkable, specially developed animations that bring  embryological development to life, and hundreds of additional support  questions and answers to test your mastery of the material.New  contributors provide fresh perspectives on the latest knowledge.A  new, more user-friendly, full-color format makes it easier than ever to  master key embryology concepts.




التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/19607425...ng_human_8.chm

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رابط جديد

http://ifile.it/mcd1vpn/the_developing_human_8.chm

----------


## sara_otoum

merci kteer 7lween

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا وان شاء الله انه يكون الموضوع مفيد

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا عبد الله ..

----------


## Marwa Mohammed Shahin

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## apple2007

شكرا لك كتير

----------


## tiger721

كبيييييييييييييييييير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم جميعا على الردود الجميلة

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

تسلم يا امير :Bl (13):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيك  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## nonanonty

جزالك الله كل خير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا على الدعاء الجميل  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## actif

chokrannnnnnnnn 3ala almajhoud

----------


## الالالا

الله يوفقك خدمتنا كثير كثير

----------

